# Anybody do anything interesting for the 4th?



## SnellExperts (Jul 10, 2011)

Just curious. I didn't really do much but the standard grill out. Just out of curiosity, how common is it that major fireworks are banned in states? I grew up in SC where it was and still is legal to have all sorts of fireworks, but I am hearing more and more people say that they are illegal in their respective states. I guess because I grew up with it I have the mentality that almost everyone can have them, is that an incorrect assumption?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 11, 2011)

No Fireworks in CT, only sparklers.....stupid laws saving stupid people.
I really dislike the State I have lived alllll my life.NH here I come.,,soon.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 11, 2011)

No fireworks in Texas, either. The drought is killing us down here.


----------



## SnellExperts (Jul 11, 2011)

If you guys weren't in a drought right now would they be legal?



TxBuilder said:


> No fireworks in Texas, either. The drought is killing us down here.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 11, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> No Fireworks in CT, only sparklers.....stupid laws saving stupid people.
> I really dislike the State I have lived alllll my life.NH here I come.,,soon.



NH, does that stand for New Haven? You moving to New Haven???

Plenty of firecrackers here in mid-Tenn. Sounded like the 1st day of the Gulf War.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 12, 2011)

You didn't get the memo on NH??
Nearest Hillbilly....it's a new resort. They only let disfunctional, wannabe, transplanted,exodus folks from the CT hillbillies ASSociation into the compound. 
And the Koolaid Mr Jones serves is wonderful.:help:


It's way better than what the current Gov is servin up. We all need to:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 12, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> You didn't get the memo on NH??
> Nearest Hillbilly....it's a new resort. They only let disfunctional, wannabe, transplanted,exodus folks from the CT hillbillies ASSociation into the compound.
> And the Koolaid Mr Jones serves is wonderful.:help:
> 
> ...



*Nearest Hillbilly* ... you ain't right, you been down drinking the green creek water again,huh. Or were you smoking that peyote from the cranberry boggs.:rofl:


----------



## SnellExperts (Jul 17, 2011)

You guys are a trip lol. And old dog, glad to hear that it sounds like you had a good 4th  I was in SC on the 4th to see the fireworks show at the high school, but it got rained out. So all I had were the little sparklers, but it was still good time with the family and friends.


----------

